# Group Ride Saturday, Dec 6?



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I am going to be in Silicon Valley for a couple of days and was wondering if there are any group rides on Saturday, December 6 sort of near Los Gatos. I have a plane to catch in the afternoon so the earlier the better. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't think there is any kind of organized (do any of our rides really qualify for this?) RBR rides that day.

Club rides (that usually welcome guests) that I know of:

ACTC
Western Wheelers (user name/password = ww/ww)


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Wow. That is super helpful. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I think you'll fit in well with the Alto Velo B ride or the Spectrum ride on Saturday. They both start up at around 9am in Los Altos.

The B ride is usually a 40 miler with a bunch of hills and a good tour of the area.

The Spectrum ride is a 40 mile pseudo-race in rolling terrain. It is a drop ride where enthusiasts and Cat 1s mix it up.

Info here: http://www.altovelo.org/ride_calendar/index.php

The Alto Velo A ride is awesome for fast climbers but that is on Sunday.

fc


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

If you do the Spectrum ride, start at the Sunnyvale Starbuck's so that you can get a bit of a warmup before the hammerfest starts. Also, be careful where you park your car because parts of the adjacent neighborhood do not permit public parking on the streets.


----------

